# Mexico Tourism



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure how many of you saw this but thanks to Alvin Starkman I was able to link to the following on how Mexico was able to change the direction of international tourism from down 2009-2010 to record up 2010-2011.
Interesting set of approaches, including testimonials from both expats and satisfied tourists.
Rebranding Mexico, Beyond Beaches And Bullets | Fast Company


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

wh, any idea of where that photo was taken? Are those guys "voladores?" Those costumes are spectacular, from what little we can see.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Not sure how many of you saw this but thanks to Alvin Starkman I was able to link to the following on how Mexico was able to change the direction of international tourism from down 2009-2010 to record up 2010-2011.
> Interesting set of approaches, including testimonials from both expats and satisfied tourists.
> Rebranding Mexico, Beyond Beaches And Bullets | Fast Company


Personally, I don't place much, if any, confidence in any of the sources mentioned. They're all pimps for the Mexican travel industry. I also don't place my trust, completely, in press releases. Mexico has been more successful than in the past because, finally, it's diversified its promotional efforts in the wake of the still declining number of tourists coming from it's major draw, the USA. Travel from the USA didn't increase last year; it was down a reported 3%. And ask people working in the tourism industry in many of the most popular destinations in Mexico and they're likely to tell you they haven't seen the increased number of tourists, overally, the Mexican tourism secretariat is claiming. The war and the terrorism will decrease some day and let's all hope Mexico and Mexicans recover well and prosper.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

ptrichmondmike said:


> wh, any idea of where that photo was taken? Are those guys "voladores?" Those costumes are spectacular, from what little we can see.


Los Voladores de Papantla, I'm assuming. They move about like bands of gypsies performing for donations and by selling t-shirts, vanilla, etc. You find them thoroughout much of the country at festivals and special events. There are maybe a score of groups from Papantla. I've come to have greater appreciation for the voladores groups from the mountainous region near and at Cuetzalan, Puebla who, it seems to me, perform the rituals sincerely as part of their culture.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, longford, that's very helpful. I'm such a tourist...


----------



## samson41 (Jul 13, 2012)

I want to go Mexico with my own caravan. My friend told me that the accommodation at there are very expensive so I use my caravan during my visit because it is the best option for you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

samson41 said:


> I want to go Mexico with my own caravan. My friend told me that the accommodation at there are very expensive so I use my caravan during my visit because it is the best option for you.


Gather caravan is an RV. Accommodations range from very expensive to downright cheap. Sort of depends how and where you want to visit. My experience is that with a little research that I can find good places much more reasonably than I would expect.
BTW, comments on tourism board are well taken.
To me the two key pieces to the article are that Mexico is expanding focus beyond a few beach towns to try to harness the wonderful diversity and that they are finally acknowledging the violence. Whether they are doing it disingenuously is another discussion.


----------

